# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Freezelight(застывший свет)

## marmazon

Недавно увидела в новостях сюжет про рисование светом(фризлайт) и решила попробовать. 
Дала дочке мигающюю "волшебную" палочку, которую как-то купили при походе в цирк. Фотоапарат поставила на максимальную выдержку. Выключила свет и понеслась  :Grin: 
Вот что сходу вышло:


Понятно что для рисования можна использовать и другие источники света, как мобильный телефон, например. Ну и неплохо бы штатив.

Пробуем, делимся результатами !

----------


## pedagog

Здорово! А вы попробуйте обработать эти фото в каком-нибудь графическом редакторе (АдобеФотошоп :Derisive: ) -ну, там, мозаичное изображение или пикселизацию... Могут получиться интересные эффекты... :flower:

----------


## marmazon

в том то и весь прикол, что фотографии обсолютно не обработаные!

----------


## pedagog

Эти работы - интересный фон для презентаций :Meeting:

----------


## igr312

Так вот чем это рисуется и снимается!! И почем волшебная палочка??

----------


## photolook

с "волшебной палочкой" хорошо придумано. я использую обычный светодиодный фонарь, аппарат на штатив, выдержка 30 секунд, модели не дышать - и рисую все что мне нужно. классно!

----------

